# Track Make Over!



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

Hey everybody-Time for a track make over.This will be the fifth season with my slotcar track.I want to do a little different layout to the infield section and it needed to be taken apart and cleaned.First i had to take up all of the scenery peices and then the track sections.I then power sanded the table top a little bit to hit the glue spots and such from the scenery peices.Next came a fresh coat of light grey latex for a clean start.Next up was to start the dreaded task of cleaning the track sections.I hit all of the contact points with my Dremel & a wirebrush.Then i cleaned the rails with a Pink Pearl pencil eraser and finally a good wipe down with a light coat of WD-40.Since the table paint dried pretty quickly i started laying back down the track sections.After i find an infield section im happy with i'll paint the green sections between the track like i had before.Then i'll start adding the scenery again.Heres a few pics of the process.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Holy Moly, you've been busy! Great to have that hard work behind you, I bet. All ready to go with the freshened up layout.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Wow - that's a lot of work! The Bud Blimb should drop you some cold ones!!! :thumbsup: :hat:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Cool beans!!!


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

I got the infield track section back together.Ran a few laps on it and it seems to have a good rythum to it.Now i need to get it all squared up & fastened down in a few places.Hope to get that done this weekend.I usually dont start running slots till after Thanksgiving when the cold weather really sets in.So i have some time yet to finish it up.Until then i'll keep it covered.


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

Looks Real Nice Keep Up The Good Wrk


----------

